# How long did it take for your test to go negative?



## MrsN

Hi all,

As the title says, just wondering how long after your losses it was until your pregnancy test went back to negative? I'm dreading having to do one and see it still positive. The hospital have told me to do one 10 days after.

:hugs:


----------



## Eternal

no one told me to go one, but i had ercp so not sure if its different if you MC naturally. im so scared of doing one too. Good luck, hope someone can give you answers x


----------



## rachlou

After my loss i still tested positive 2 and a half weeks later but i was around 18 weeks so not entirely sure. Sending love x x though they also didnt ask me to do one just did for some reason x x


----------



## poppy666

It took 21 days for mine to go negative after a 9wk loss, not nice seeing a BFP or a BFN, but now i know its all out my system :hugs:


----------



## SilverFair

My doctor ordered blood work for me every two weeks after my miscarriage, so I never used a home pregnancy test. I'm glad for that, because I really didn't want to see a BFP or BFN. If I had been testing myself, I probably would have gotten a BFN within 2 weeks since my HCG was down to 14 by then (many tests only detect the hormone after 25 I think). My HCG didn't go down to zero (less than 5 - mine was 3) until 4 weeks after my miscarriage. As hard as it is to see that BFP or BFN, it's good to know where you stand. I'm still waiting for my first period since my miscarriage 6 weeks and 3 days ago. I took a test last Sunday just as a reference point since my husband and I have had unprotected sex, but it was negative. So who knows what's going on with my body. I'm so tired of waiting for something to happen. I don't feel like I can really move on until I get that first period or a new pregnancy. Just trying to be patient...


----------



## Kittique

It can take a while...Mine took almost 6 weeks, though I was pregnant with twins and lost at 11+4


----------



## suffolksarah

Hi, I had my ERPC on Dec 23rd and was testing positive until this Monday (10th Jan). although i had stopped bleeding on Mon 3rd. I thought i was back to normal, but was still testing +ve. I had a big bleed last Saturday (8th) where i passed lots of clots, and since then my tests have been getting lighter, and are now BFN. so i believe that the reason it took so ong for my tests to go -ve was because it had not all cleared.
Hope this makes sence and helps xxx


----------



## cazi77

hiya it took me 2 weeks. I became obsessive about testing - i don't think i will every wish for a BFN that hard again. I'm getting AF symptoms now which usually start 1 week before AF so if she comes next week it will be a normal cycle (time wise). Hope you are doing ok? Are you back at work?


----------



## MrsN

cazi77 said:


> hiya it took me 2 weeks. I became obsessive about testing - i don't think i will every wish for a BFN that hard again. I'm getting AF symptoms now which usually start 1 week before AF so if she comes next week it will be a normal cycle (time wise). Hope you are doing ok? Are you back at work?

Ahh thats good then. Fingers crossed you do fall straight back into a normal cycle. I'm due back at work on Monday, so it will have been 4 whole days since it actually happened. I feel ok in myself, tbh it doesnt really seem real atm. But my bleeding is still quite bad and I'm still losing fairly big clots, so if it hasnt slowed down a bit by Monday I'll see about seeing my GP and signing me off for a few more days. My office isnt exactly the easiest to be in when you need to dash to the loo every hour.
How are you now? Has all your bleeding stopped? xx


----------



## cazi77

4 day goodness thats quick to go back to work I was off 2 weeks after and just about felt ready to go back. Take care of yourself and don't rush back. I hardly bled at all apart from the actual day in hospital. I was less than a period and I didn't have clots I stopped bleeding after 6 days. Everyone is so different tho I really expected to bleed more. I am feeling not too bad now even though it was only 3 weeks ago it feels like a lifetime ago. I still makes me sad when I think about it and what might have been but i'm looking forward to trying again next month. How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsN

Part of me thinks it is too quick to go back to work, but Ive been off since the 23rd December, since I found out the pregnancy would not work out. I just couldnt face seeing anyone knowing I was still carrying the baby inside me. I feel that I have to go back because Ive been off for so long already, and they will think bad of me. I dont know. Ideally I dont want to go back until the bleeding has completely stopped, but I just dont know if thats taking the mick a bit??
I've been ok emotionally I think.... my hubby has actually been really good, hes had the last 3 days off work to stay with me, and my other 2 children have been round their grandparents after school so I havent had to worry about sorting dinner etc. Although this morning I did have a bit of an issue. My youngest daughter wanted some scrambled egg foe breakfast, and as she took the egg out of the box she dropped it on the floor, I went to clean it up and all I could see in my head was the complete sac that I passed with the baby in. The fluid inside it looked just like the raw egg white, and that made me a bit teary. I'm sure we will all come into contact with things like this that remind us everyday, but I know it will get easier in time. I have everything crossed that we all get our BFP and healthy pregnancies as soon as possible. I know I cant wait to see a healthy scan and have a trouble free pregnancy. Big :hugs: to you xxx


----------



## xSamanthax

I'm going back to work Monday too, thats 4 days after i lost my little angel. I'm bleeding quite a lot at the moment, but where i work is really good so i will be able to go to the toilet etc when ever i need to. I'm testing next week to see if i get BFP or BFN, then i'm just going to do it once a week after that i don't want to do it too many times because it makes me cry :(


----------



## MrsN

xSamanthax said:


> I'm going back to work Monday too, thats 4 days after i lost my little angel. I'm bleeding quite a lot at the moment, but where i work is really good so i will be able to go to the toilet etc when ever i need to. I'm testing next week to see if i get BFP or BFN, then i'm just going to do it once a week after that i don't want to do it too many times because it makes me cry :(

:hugs: I really dont want to do a test either. My hospital told me to wait 10 days after the miscarriage and then do it. I cant bear seeing a + but knowing there is nothing growing inside me anymore :cry:


----------



## xSamanthax

MrsN said:


> xSamanthax said:
> 
> 
> I'm going back to work Monday too, thats 4 days after i lost my little angel. I'm bleeding quite a lot at the moment, but where i work is really good so i will be able to go to the toilet etc when ever i need to. I'm testing next week to see if i get BFP or BFN, then i'm just going to do it once a week after that i don't want to do it too many times because it makes me cry :(
> 
> :hugs: I really dont want to do a test either. My hospital told me to wait 10 days after the miscarriage and then do it. I cant bear seeing a + but knowing there is nothing growing inside me anymore :cry:Click to expand...

I actually did a Clearblue Digital test yesterday, thats a day after loosing my little angel because i just couldn't get my head around it. When i first did a clearblue digital when i got my BFP result it said i was around 6~7 weeks (which i know they can't know for certain) then when i did the test yesterday it said BFP 1~2 weeks :( which made it all the more real for me, and as bad as it sounds i think i needed that though to cope with how i'm feeling. So yeah now i'm only doing it once a week kinda thing because i can't cope doing it any more times than that :nope:


----------



## sunnysun

I was wondering the same questions, it's been 14 days but I'm too scared to test yet, reading from your stories it may tak a while so perhas I'll give it another few days.

How many weeks were you when MC? I was 6 so maybe it will be negative soon? (I was still + on 10 Jan).


----------



## Emp

i miscarried on the 23rd decemeber and I took a test yesterday and it was negative. So 22days for me.


----------



## Latinamamma3

I recently lost my baby after I had a pap smear done. I think it depends on how far along you were, and how long you bleed. I was only 5 weeks and bleed for 3 days. I tested the 4th day to see what I would get after the bleeding stopped and I had already got a negative, so I know I lost the baby. :cry: I am sorry for your lost, I guess the positive side is when ur ready you can start trying again.


----------



## robinson380

It took me about 2 weeks after d&c for negative HPT.


----------



## amjon

It took nearly 6 weeks for my blood level to drop below 5 (and they stopped following it). It can take awhile.


----------

